# Plant hitchhikers



## wrxstv (Jun 20, 2014)

I am trying to identify a few frogs that emerged in my eastern newt tank. I purchased some java fern that arrived with eggs on it. My eastern newts wiped the egg cluster out immediately. Three tadpoles appeared in the tank about two weeks later.







The plants came from florida. I think they are copes gray treefrogs. Please help

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm... I would assume the best bet would be the Cuban Tree Frog since its a super invasive nuisance. I didn't think the Cope's exists in most of Florida other than the panhandle. Did the moss come from a place in the panhandle?


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe Pseudacris regilla


----------

